

A Response to President Xi Jinping - ysilver
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/13/opinion/a-response-to-president-xi-jinping.html?_r=0

======
freshfruit
I have noticed a pattern of negative coverage of China by the New York Times
from "hacking from China" (often indirectly implicating the government), to
currency manipulation, to goods dumping. I'm concerned that I may be consuming
a warped perspective. It seems like the New York Times is creating a case
against China. Is it merited?

It's important to make a strong effort to substantiate negative claims. So, it
is in that spirit that I ask: is the criticism raised in this article fair?
Does China have an anomalous record on freedom of the press by comparison to
other nations of similar development (BRIC, APEC, etc)?

~~~
ysilver
> Does China have an anomalous record on freedom of the press by comparison to
> other nations of similar development (BRIC, APEC, etc)

Is that the right point of reference? Maybe a more reasonable point of
reference would be "the top 10 nations by GDP." In that case, you'd be
comparing it to Japan, United States, England, France, etc. I suspect their
record on freedom of the press is significantly worse, however I think I also
consume biased information.

